# How Much Money Would We Save If We Bought A Tanker Truck Full Of Gas.



## anxious angler (Jul 26, 2005)

How much money would we save if we bought a tanker truck of gas. What do the stores pay for this volume and how many people would it take to buy this much fuel and not brake the bank. How many gallons is a tanker full.

Im in....................


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If a gas truck can hold the same as a vacum type truck it would be around 130 bbls (1bbl= 42 gal) so about 5460 gal say wholesale gas is 2.20 a gallon because most stores make about 10-15 cents per gallon. So I would say a truck would cost around 12,000 bucks thats a lot of money!!!!


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

Being a tackle rep and selling to numerous marina's I have discovered in speaking with the owners, that a lot of them don't raise the price of their fuel from the price they pay. They have it as a convienence to you. They hope to make their money off of the bait, beer, food and tackle. A lot of small marina's have 3000 gallon tanks and the price break is at 5000 gallons. I know of at least 11 marina's from Bolivar to Rockport that do this in order to keep their customers coming.


----------



## txjeep (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, this is rough, but it should get you close. Sept ULR futures are $2/gallon, taxes are about $0.42/gallon, and freight is about $0.05/gallon. That's $2.47/gallon. Gas station pump prices are about $2.49 and the marina fuel is $2.69 in Matty as of Friday. So, compared to marina gas, you'd probably save around $0.20/gallon, but you'd have to spend over $20k to do it, becuase I think a typical tank truck holds around 10k gallons. There are probably other fees you'd have to pay too.

Jason


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

When I had my store we made $.05 of reg unleaded... $.10 on mid grade and $.15 on super ... we sold on average 70,000 gallons a month. The inside sales were the profit and the gas sales paid the bills.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a dumb Q? but where are you gonna store 5K+ gallons of fuel until everyone that chipped in comes to pick it up?


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

A fuel tanker holds 8,000 gallons...You can do the math now.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Store it at my place, I'll take good care of it. LOL


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

but whats being forgotten is that 
2.40*8000=19200
2.90*8000=23200
looks like if gas keeps going at this rate (.09$ per day) you could make 4000$ in about a week....

is it worth it? i doubt it.... 
sheesh i wish gas was 2.00$$ a gal 
looks like social engineering is working!


----------



## anxious angler (Jul 26, 2005)

Speckle-catcher dumb is as dumb thinks.
It was just a thought. And if I wanted to hold that amount of fuel I could so before you call me dumb know what im capable of.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Easy anxious angler. I dont think anyone called YOU dumb. Please re-read the reply by Speck catcher.


----------



## anxious angler (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry for the sharp remark. My mother in law is here moving our house around and I dont like it. Because im not in cooperation my wife is on my ars. This is my house no mother in laws allowed.:headknock


----------



## capnrik (Jul 30, 2005)

*Mothers-in-law*

Ever see the movie, Apocalypse Now ?

The cook was right.

Never get off the boat.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

go around behind her when she leaves for the store(they always leave for the store) and change it all back. That is what I do.


----------



## txjeep (Aug 9, 2004)

The real risk here is that the summer gasoline demand season just ended and crude and gasoline prices are at record highs. By the time you got your truck delivered, you might be at break-even economics or worse.

Jason


----------



## Bow_master (Jul 18, 2005)

Txjeep, 

I wish you were right!

The whole gas problem is supply and demand. China is buying every gallon of fuel and pound of steel they can get shipped to them and are paying over top dollar to get it. China has joined the world now and is pulling it's self out of the third world catagory. They have 6 major auto manufacturers now and plan to go world wide with their brands very soon. Also there are many(more then 20) smaller auto manufacturers trying to become a major manufacturer. They have 5 billion people ready to become buyers in their country alone. They just need the financial backing for loans and to build the 5 billion cars.

The US has used fuel at a low price for 20 years. Now China needs all the oil, fuel, and steel for their production(5 times more then we use daily as a nation). If you think that we use alot and pay to much... hold on to your boot straps. For every one person in America they have 5. You will see $3.00 per gallon by Christmas and $3.75 by next summer. Long term reports are saying that we will never see fuel or gas below $3.00 a gallon after next summer. We will be competing aginst China for oil, and that means it will go to the highest bidder and the only winner is the oil companies.

If you think the US needs to pump more oil... thats not going to help. The EPA standards on oil refinerys are so tough that no one has built a refinery in the US since the 1970's. The refinerys we have now are breaking down and are held together on a prayer. Even if we tap into Alaska we can not and do not have the facilities to refine the crude. No company can afford to or will put out the money to build a refinery in the US. Some companies are looking to buy islands around the US borders to build refinerys on that wont come under US EPA standards.

There is a big picture here and hoping that gas will drop again is folly. There was a $.30 a gallon jump from Friday to Saturday in Dallas Ft.Worth. I paid $2.70 a gallon for regular unleaded, it cost me $62.00 to fill up my truck yesterday. Thats an $11.00 total difference from Friday.

Now on to the buying a tanker of fuel.

Not only will you have to fork out a ton of money to buy the fuel, you will have to get a permit to have a storage tank on your property, and pay the rental fee on the tanker as long as you keep it. It will cost you more in the long run then will save you, unless your buying gas for $1.00 a gallon.

Good luck guys.... If you think the gas crunch is going to end..... go look around the parking lots of sporting good stores and the out edge of the lot has big 4x4 3/4 ton trucks for sale all weekend long. Pople are getting out of their trucks while they can.

I was a t the auto auction yesterday and 1998-2000 gmc and chevy 3/4 ton trucks were goin for $600.00 to $3400.00 each depending on what condition they were in. No one was buying them really. Some were in great shape and I furgured they wuld go fast, no one made bids and they didnt sell.

Go figure.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would venture a guess that a first time buyer buying that much gasoline would raise an eyebrow or three with the homeland security folks. It's been on the news several times lately they are on the lookout for terrorists to come along and use a tanker truck in their next visit to Allah.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

unless you lived way out on a farm, I don't think LEA's or Fire Depts would allow it. If it was in the city (any major city) you would need to keep armed guards out there 24hrs to keep it from walking off.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

By the time you made your storage EPA friendly you would lose big time .... 

Gas and 1.00 soda six packs are sucker items ... hoping you buy the 12.00 steak and 24.00 case of cold beer!!!!!! and 3.00 plus smokes 

John


----------



## ProDuece (Feb 8, 2005)

*Fuel*

We buy a lot of diesel and some gas on our farming operation. There is no doubt that it is cheaper to buy in bulk, but it really is not that much cheaper. We get a dyed diesel for our tractors and reefer units that is not taxed. We also have a clear diesel that we have to run in our 18 wheeler and bobtails that is taxed. The best thing that you can do is get your tax back on your fuel. Save your receipts and send them in. There is a post with a website on this forum somewhere that takes you right to the correct form you need. This is not a secret and everyone should take advantage of it. It seems like my receipts for the boat always get put away and never found again. Most of the gas stations use thermal fax paper which does not last long in your wallet.


----------



## markG (Aug 11, 2005)

who has the cheapest gas in the port a marina? how much is it?


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tanker*

Can't find the web site for the tax write off on gasoline used in our boats,
Can somone help me out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anxious angler said:


> Sorry for the sharp remark. My mother in law is here moving our house around and I dont like it. Because im not in cooperation my wife is on my ars. This is my house no mother in laws allowed.:headknock


you are forgiven  we all have bad days.

now, let's get it back on track - I was thinking the other day of buying (and storing in the garage) say 200 gals of gas at a time. What would I need to take into consideration in order to accomplish this?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> What would I need to take into consideration in order to accomplish this?


No smokers







in the garage.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ya think?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=239603#post239603

How high will gas GET????


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

You can google texas road tax refund forms and find the site fairly quickly. It comes to about 19.6 cents a gallon. Not much the way things are going but every little bit helps.


----------



## txjeep (Aug 9, 2004)

Bow_master said:


> Txjeep,
> 
> I wish you were right!
> 
> ...You will see $3.00 per gallon by Christmas...


Not sure what I said that you disagree with, but you can buy wholesale December gasoline today off the NYMEX for $1.79/gal, which is about 20¢/gallon under current wholesale prices. Granted the gasoline market is tight due to some of the reasons you mentioned (primarily a lack of U.S. refining capacity), but there are other issues at hand (like recent refinery outages) and seasonal demand swings to consider. I would not stock up on gasoline at today's prices.

Next spring we may be looking at $3 gasoline at the neighborhood pump, but I doubt we see that this Christmas (unless crude oil hits $85/Bbl).

Jason


----------



## Blue Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm in the fuel business, and the old days of making 10 t0 15 cents a gallon are long gone. My average unlead margin for the last two years has been 4.5 cents. Today half of my stores are selling below cost. On some loads you could save a few cents,but for the most part you would be wise to buy it at the local c-store. A transport carries 8000 to 9200 gals. There are also liabilities and gov. regs you have to consider when storing that quanity of fuel. (tax free and not tax free) Gas gets delivered and sold at the local store about as cheap as it can, so short of pure convience of having it in your back yard, buy it at the store. Good fishing BLUE DOG


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone consider the gas actually going bad before using all of it ! That would require a lot of stabilizer. And who is going to open all those little bottles?


----------



## puppyloves781 (7 mo ago)

Freshwaterman said:


> If a gas truck can hold the same as a vacum type truck it would be around 130 bbls (1bbl= 42 gal) so about 5460 gal say wholesale gas is 2.20 a gallon because most stores make about 10-15 cents per gallon. So I would say a truck would cost around 12,000 bucks thats a lot of money!!!!


 a tanker can hold 11,600 gallons


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

puppyloves781 said:


> a tanker can hold 11,600 gallons


Dead thread and incorrect on top of that. A fuel wagon is anywhere from 9,000 to 9,900 gallons.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

The savings from purchasing gas "wholesale" would be in the motor fuel tax (state and Federal) of about $.40 per gallon compared to buying at Speedy Stop or some other convenience store. If you keep good records, you can apply for a refund of highway taxes on fuel purchased for non-highway use, but not many people do it.


----------



## rstewlandman (7 mo ago)

galveston1602 said:


> but whats being forgotten is that
> 2.40*8000=19200
> 2.90*8000=23200
> looks like if gas keeps going at this rate (.09$ per day) you could make 4000$ in about a week....
> ...


Gasoline costs are actually dropping right now and should continue (-8% yesterday on crude) so risk/reward can go both ways. If you buy 8000 gallons and cost drops .10 you'll lose


----------



## puppyloves781 (7 mo ago)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Dead thread and incorrect on top of that. A fuel wagon is anywhere from 9,000 to 9,900 gallons.


11,600 gallons is the largest I know of for a bobtail tank


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

puppyloves781 said:


> 11,600 gallons is the largest I know of for a bobtail tank


Bobtail? I don’t think so. More like 2,800. A full size 48ft tank ranges from 9k to 9,900 at best. Most gasoline that can be hauled legally is about 8000 gallons. 80k is still max without a permit. A truck is about 20k give or take. That only allows for 12k of trailer weight.


----------

